# Dwarf Hamster ID - WW, Campbells or a hybrid??



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Can anyone definitively identify the species of this dwarf hamster for me please?

I've previously kept & bred Campbells dwarfs, a number of years ago now...but I can't for the life of me make out what this little girl is.

Recieved yesterday as a suprise I'd just like to know for my own peace of mind what she is...Winter White, some sort of Campbells colour variant, or a hybrid of the two.

The silvery grey colouration is confusing me...I narrowed it down to the possibility of being a platinum influenced Campbells, or perhaps a WW in semi winter coat?? But to be perfectly frank, I just don't know.

Any help much appreciated : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Going by the thickness of her dorsal stripe, I'm going to say WW in partial winter coat


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Would have to agree with WW  beautiful little thing!! :flrt:


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies both of you, much appreciated 

Yep, she is gorgeous...super pleased with her!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

are you sure about the ww in partial winter coat? 
mine havnt gone anything like that ( i have normals and spahires ) the base colour on mine didnt change, they stayed normal or sapphire and went gradually patchy white as they changed to their winter colours?


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Just contacted a friend who works in the petshop she came from - should have dawned on me to do this earlier! - he confirmed it's a WW


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> are you sure about the ww in partial winter coat?
> mine havnt gone anything like that ( i have normals and spahires ) the base colour on mine didnt change, they stayed normal or sapphire and went gradually patchy white as they changed to their winter colours?


Hmm...now I'm confused again, lol.

Do you happen to have any pics? There don't seem too many around of WW's in winter coat on the net.

Thanks for the reply : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

can you ask where the shop got them from? 
if its a certain rodent farm their dwarfs are mixed together, the shops by me have mandarin hybrids and all sorts mixed in the shipments from this place...... i dont know of anywhere to get pure campbells from now.

can go and get some pictures of a couple of mine, its been that cold they are probarbly pure white by now!


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

it looks to me like a cross between a pearl WW and a pied WW.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll be dropping in there on Friday so I'll be asking more questions, hopefully they can help out.

I've read on the internet that there are a lot of campbells/WW hybrids out there in pet shops...so it could be the case.

Rosanna123 thank you too for your post...I wasn't aware of any pied WW's so that's good to know. I have seen some pearls though. Do you have any links to pics or info on pied pearl WW's by any chance? Not to worry if not 

I'll do some more research on all possibilities to see if I can get closer to determining for sure what she is.

Thanks all for your imput thus far


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

this might help?

Winter White Russian Hamster

i`ve not heard of pied ww`s, where have you seen those?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Simons rodents


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hybrids then


----------

